# 30's Saddle Puzzle Project



## ditchpig (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm sure these saddle parts could be used in a restoration. When I found this on the bicycle it had a wooden seat pad instead of what I believe should be two plate steel pans that sandwich together. 
I'm asking if any folks know what (year, model, men's woman's?)  parts I've got and if I could fashion new seat plates from sheet metal. Maybe there are patterns for that? Not even thinking about the leather yet.... Any help/experience/advice greatly appreciated!
Kryn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 27, 2021)

Might be able to adapt some modern new leather saddle-seats to fit the old hardware; the key might be the front bolt feature, as modern versions come in a couple different designs for attachment.


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks Archie, I've had some thoughts along those lines but I'll try rebuild it with a fabbed seat pan that I can securely run the 3 bolts through and go from there. Unless I can find a couple of matching pans, but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 27, 2021)

The reprint Island Cycle Supply catalog lists a lot of ca. 1937 saddle parts- you can get some ideas there.  Many saddles has a wooden base with a felt or horse hair pad sandwiched between two pieces of leather. Double pan saddles came a long a little later.








						island cycle supply for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for island cycle supply at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 27, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The reprint Island Cycle Supply catalog lists a lot of ca. 1937 saddle parts- you can get some ideas there.  Many saddles has a wooden base with a felt or horse hair pad sandwiched between two pieces of leather. Double pan saddles came a long a little later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link! Good to know. I will do some further research.


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 4, 2022)

Put this 'Frankenstein' saddle together with some parts that ChopEsurf kindly sent up to me.
Might stretch a leather cover over it in the future but suits the rat it's mounted on right now..... why don't they make these anymore? Maybe they do. Rear suspension!
Looking at it now...I likely have the saddle assembled incorrecty...need to find an image of something similar....front coil should probably be on top of the frame rail....rides fine but will try change it.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 4, 2022)

When you ride this how do you get away from that annoying 'drumming' sound ?


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 4, 2022)

Your seat wouldn’t have had the double pans. Only the single.
Without the original to duplicate you can estimate the size and shape and make one.
Not too hard to do.
Here’s a pan I made from 18 gauge metal.
(The one without the extra holes).
I formed the edges with a pair of pliers then fine tuned with a ball peen hammer. I used a bead roller for extra strength.


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 5, 2022)

STRADALITE said:


> Your seat wouldn’t have had the double pans. Only the single.
> Without the original to duplicate you can estimate the size and shape and make one.
> Not too hard to do.
> Here’s a pan I made from 18 gauge metal.
> ...



Thank you for the inspiration . First; That's a work of art!  Wow! Thanks for posting those great shots. If I hadn't connected with Chris (ChopEsurf) I would have tried to fab a similar seat pan. That would not have turned out half as professional as yours. I do think the original for this saddle was a wooden 'pan' with a very thick leather cover. But I'm very happy with this cobbled combination.....it's a hodge podge fit for a rat bike.


----------

